
The All-Black Utopian Ghost City That Lost Its Soul - apo
http://www.messynessychic.com/2016/04/19/the-all-black-utopian-ghost-city-that-lost-its-soul/
======
foolshdropout
I grew up in the county west of Soul City. It didn't go bankrupt all on it's
own. The adjacent townships and cities are pits of disrepair and hardship
(Warrenton and Henderson). The only industrial type (large scale employment
business centers) are two or three counties away from Soul City. So moving
away from there starts to become a lucrative prospect the longer you stay.

